# XMFan.com Split



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like XMFan.com is in the middle coup between Ryan and the rest of the mods.

Ziggy and the mods have started a competing site http://www.xm411.com which is just a renamed XMFan site.

Apparently Ryan owns the XMFan name but Ziggy owns the server. Both sites are down right now while Ryan & Ziggy fight it out.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Let's hope this does not turn into a SatelliteGuys -VS- DVSTalk thing. That was a case of both people loving the site the both worked hard on.

I know both Ryan and Ziggy and hope they can work this out.

Ryan is a very talented PHP programmer, and has custom written many of XMfans features. Ziggy is a marketing genious.

I do hope they can work things out.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

There was apparently a lot of controversey over Ryan accepting Google ads for Sirius which really angered a lot of XM fans. I thought that had died down..Something else appears to have gone wrong(Between Ryan and Ziggy).I havent had full internet access for several days (till last night) so I didnt know that XM Fan was down. IMO, This seems to be much worse than DBSTalk/Satellite Guys. Too Bad..XM Fan.com was an excellent site.am still debating XM/Sirius (or a new computer) with my income tax.

Tim Lones


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Yeah it is too bad. I found I couldn't get to xmfan yesterday but had thought it was just a server outage. Sheesh this sucks...

Sorahl


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

Dont know how long its been up, but here is Ryan's response.

http://www.xmfan.com/


----------

